# Seniors Here Who Live Alone, Would You Have Someone Share Your Home With You If You Could?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2017)

I know that some seniors here do live alone, they've either lost their spouse/partner or have divorced.  Some are content and even embrace living alone, while others seem to long for company.

I've been with my husband now well over forty years, and I often think that if anything would happen to him, I'd prefer to stay in our house and stay living alone.  Of course I don't know how I'd really feel unless that happened, and loneliness might set in and I might desire a friend to talk to.  I'm already quite sure that I wouldn't seek another relationship with a man, but I might want a woman to share my home just as a roommate.

For seniors here who live alone now, are you content to stay that way?  Do you ever think you might want someone living under your roof with you, as company or help with something when needed?  Has anyone here actually welcomed living alone and the independence it gives you?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2017)

Living alone is best for me and the rest of the world, LOL!!!

I would allow a young person to move in with me until they finished school and got started in life, if I felt they had absolutely no other options, but I would hate every minute of it.

I have also thought about buying a two family house with the idea that I would allow someone to live in an apartment in exchange for taking care of the property and providing some assistance to me, sort of my own personal version of assisted living.

For me it would need to just happen and not be part of any plan.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 28, 2017)

This should be an interesting topic... I'm going to give it a little more thought before I respond.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2017)

I know here, in our senior community, several not married couples double up and live together. It's a matter of income and living together pays the bills and they watch out for each other. As one gets older, companionship can be a good thing. Although, there are others who prefer to live alone. I would prefer the latter, as long as I can take care of myself.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 28, 2017)

Would I want someone, namely a mate living with me at this time, H' No.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2017)

I was thinking of this same topic last night.

I do live alone.

But. When you really get down to it you are alone even if you are with company.  You basically have to look after yourself even if you are hooked up.

You have had to do it all your life.  Job interviews.  Work.  Personal worries.  Money. 

When you approach it that way life becomes easier.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 28, 2017)

To live in 24/7, just to be there to help with things when needed?   No way. 

 Companionship? Only if it were a *very* special person, not just someone there to talk to.  I don't want to talk that often.  I'd rather just go to lunch with someone every day, and get all my talking done that way.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 28, 2017)

I would never contemplate having someone living in my home with me.

I like the freedom to do what I want,  when I want to do it,  without having to consider another person.

I'm happy living alone,  with my dog.  She provides me with companionship,  and I volunteer at an op shop on three mornings a week,  and get to talk to people there.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 28, 2017)

If my house were big enough for the both of us to have privacy and space, say a second story with its own bathroom, then yes I would consider it. The extra income from renting a room would be most welcome. But as it is, my dogs and I are very content in our little 2-bedroom 1-bath cozy home


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2017)

I lived alone for some years after the divorce, gradually became happy again and dated- but I came to love my freedom and living alone; coming and going as I pleased.

Some time after I bought my condo, my 12 year old grandson moved in with me. He continued to opt to stay with me. He's 22 now and I know he will be leaving the nest at some point, but I got so used to having him around at least part of the time, it will be difficult for me.

 He pays a reasonable amount for rent; eats out with his friends, etc. more often than not, buys his own stuff and now that I've retired last year, his rent helps me. More than that- when I was once perfectly content to live alone, I don't think I could now!


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 28, 2017)

yes, but....decent person preferably female (not for sex) companion. I lived alone for a long time then met a woman online who turned out to be AARRGHHH,,,nuff said. I live alone now and it is boring since I have copd and can't get out much..


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 28, 2017)

Definately not all a Golden Girls situation.  While I would understand the financial help, not sure my personality would allow it.  There are times I barely tolerate my husband. LOL.  I had housemates win the past, before I was with Rick.  They did not end well at all.


----------



## Lon (Mar 28, 2017)

I could and I would depending on the female.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2017)

I wouldn't want another partner or 'mate', and I'd probably prefer to have my independence and live alone, can't say I've done that much at all in my lifetime.  I do have a finished basement, so if I found a lady friend who wanted to share expenses and live in my house, she'd have her own bedroom, living room, bathroom and small fridge, microwave, etc. downstairs.

I think that having someone live with you also means their friends, boyfriends, relatives might be dropping by.  I don't know how I'd feel about that.  I may trust that one person who moved in, but not sure I'd want people I hardly know roaming around my home.

A friend of mine had his father pass away, and his mother was suddenly rejuvenated, traveling, visiting family, doing things she never could do when her husband was alive.  She felt some freedom there.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2017)

SB, when my grandson moves out (if he ever does, lol), let me know how much gas I'll need in the car!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2017)

Okay Rose, if God forbid something ever happens to my hubby, I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2017)

Awwwww, TY! :love_heart:  and YES, GOD FORBID!


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been married almost 52 of my 70 years.  I've been alone now for 1 year and 1 day (but who's counting) and I'm getting along fine.  But I do have plenty of room here in Hawaii so if know any young lonely beautiful women that would like to make the move, let me know!     ("Young" & "lonely" & "beautiful" are totally negotiable. "Women" is not....) 

Seriously, I don't have the time or patience it takes to thoroughly train a new wife.  layful:


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2017)

I live alone (well, except for my dog) and I like it.  I don't think I'd be comfortable with another person living in the house.  I enjoy my independence and my privacy and I wouldn't be willing to trade it for the help.  Another mate?  Not on your life!  I'd sooner stick a needle in my eye.


----------



## Raven (Mar 29, 2017)

My hubby of many years passed away last September and I
 now live alone.
I would never have anyone live with me unless my grandson needed a home for awhile.

In a couple of months I will be moving into a small mini-home closer to my son.
There will just be room enough for me and it will be quite an adjustment after living in 
a three bedroom home but I will get used to a smaller space and living alone will suit me just fine.


----------



## Wren (Mar 31, 2017)

The longer I live alone the more intolerant I become of other people, I meet  friends regularly for coffee or lunch but I'm always glad to get back to the peace and quiet so no, I don't think I could share my home with anybody


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 31, 2017)

nope.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2017)

There are some friends and family I wouldn't have an issue living with, it's a beau/SO that type of thing, I couldn't tolerate 24/7.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 17, 2017)

My house is way too small for two people, given all the stuff I have collected over the years.

I would rather just have one or two good friends to get together with once or twice a week.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2017)

[h=2]Seniors Here Who Live Alone, Would You Have Someone Share Your Home With You If You Could?[/h]

It sounds like a great idea and a solution to the aging population living alone at home.   And  I think many who are alone entertain the idea  at some point.    
But in reality,  it probably wouldn't work for 99.9% of people.   Older people don't tolerate changes well.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 18, 2017)

So far I've never lived alone a day in my life.  I'm not sure how I'd feel about it.  I might get lonely but on the other hand I hate it when people annoy me.  

Bonnie, I like your new avatar.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm a lot like Wren. I value my privacy, and would probably be too intolerant to live with anybody. Happily married for 54 years until my husband passed away, but since then (7 years now) I've enjoyed living on my own. Of course, living in a private, seniors-only community helps; you are never really alone here. There are tons of activities, and all I have to do is walk outside of my condo to encouter lots of friendly people. But I do enjoy coming back home, closing the door behind me, and listening to the silence.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 26, 2017)

I've always lived alone, no reason to change at this point. If I live long enough and not able to handle day to day living by myself, I will move to an assisted living community.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 26, 2017)

If I were single, and if I could find a rich old lady to adopt me.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 26, 2017)

Being a "guy", I would like to share my house with a female friend with benefits. No need to bs around this forum..... I'm set in my ways and rather intolerant of anything that throws a rock into my serenity.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 26, 2017)

Manatee said:


> If I were single, and if I could find a rich old lady to adopt me.


she could take care of me in a way I want to become accustomed to.....


----------



## Moofies (May 1, 2017)

I prefer living alone.  No worries about being late getting home.  No one to coincide my schedule to.  I can pack up and take off for a trip at the drop of a hat.  The freedom is so nice to have.  I enjoy the quiet and just reading a book without interruptions.  I will say one thing.  Living within a retirement community with a central social hall offering games and other activities would be nice.  Just having neighbors who are retired as I would be nice.  I live very rurally and have to travel 15 miles to the senior center.  Think I'm becoming quite recluse with no friends.  I like living alone but would prefer social opportunities being closer.


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2017)

I also prefer living alone I've discovered.   After widowhood was forced on me some years back,  I felt like a fish out of water, but soon the reality of life set in,  and I  adjusted to the new normal.   
Now I prefer family and friends in small doses,  and not too often...    I stay busy with a home, yard and animals to take care of,  and it keeps me happy.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2017)

Went straight from my parents' home to living with my husband, so had never lived alone until I was widowed 4 years ago.

Two years ago, my oldest sister suddenly suggested that she move in with me and I told her okay. She lasted about 6 months and then decided that it was time to move back in with  her daughter. I'm not the easiest person to live with.

The only person I feel comfortable around now is my son. His house burned last year and I had him stay with me until he could find a decent rental. I sooo enjoyed his company and was sad when he moved out. He could move back here any time he would want to.. As for anyone else... Nope.


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2017)

Callie said:


> Went straight from my parents' home to living with my husband, so had never lived alone until I was widowed 4 years ago.  ......



That is exactly how my life was ...  became a widow 4 yrs. ago also.


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> That is exactly how my life was ...  became a widow 4 yrs. ago also.




Bonnie, did you want to share your home with any one after your hubby passed?


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2017)

Callie said:


> Bonnie, did you want to share your home with any one after your hubby passed?



Not really.   ... post #33... 

I have three married kids,  and the time just wasn't right for any relative  to come and stay.  It worked out okay.


----------



## helenbacque (May 7, 2017)

I've lived alone for 20+ years and love the freedom and independence that comes with it.  Recently gave up driving so have moved to be quite close (but NOT with) a daughter.  She and her family are there if I need them but we each live independently.  I've lived alone for so long that I probably no longer play well enough with others to live in a closer environment.  I don't seem to have the 'lonely' or 'bored' gene.  I like people and enjoy quiet social events but I enjoy my own company and am my own best friend.


----------



## terry123 (May 8, 2017)

I could too, Lon depending on the male.  It would be nice to have some company sometimes and still have time to myself.


----------



## Harley (May 16, 2017)

I have been on my own for 13 years, and don't mind it at all..That is not to say I don't get lonely at times, and wish at times I could share things with someone, but, that is temporary. My youngest son and family live very close, so if I get too lonely, I have them to visit with..My son had to come stay with me for a few months, a couple years ago..I love him dearly, but was so happy when he left..Come to think of it, he was probably happy too..

One lifetime of marriage was enough for me..


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 1, 2017)

For those that would share their home if they could find the right person; there is a service that will help you; SilverNest.com   
They are "a roommate matching service for baby boomers and empty nesters".
They match you up per your profiles, help with leases, rent collection and payments.  Sort of a mix of match.com and AirBnB.
I have no affiliation, I just came across it and read up a bit.

I WOULD have a roommate, IF I had 2 full bathrooms.


----------



## dearimee (Jul 17, 2017)

No! If I've got to do things I'd rather it be for myself in the way I want it. Most people couldn't bear to be with me very long. I was married 13 yrs and had a partner 9 yrs but they both were exceptions, very generous, quiet and accommodating. I'm afraid I'm too much a loner and boring to enjoy company long term. I wish it weren't so but.....


----------



## Catlady (Sep 2, 2018)

This is a very old post, but SO interesting, and I only found it today.

I'm a born loner.  I LIKE people, but don't get along well with them and have little patience with them, therefore I do not have or want friends, just only have a couple of penpals.  I think I could sum up my attitude by saying ''I like to be among people but not with them", sort of in a ''people watching'' way.  I was married young and only for 5 years and have been single ever since, my only ''roommate'' was my only child daughter until she got married.  I love my privacy and even when my daughter visits once a week, after about three hours I am happy to be alone again and feel like I can breathe again.  I have several cats and I love them, with them I am not expected to talk or do things with or eat at certain times, they do things their way and I do things my way and we all get along.  There is no drama or jealousy or misunderstandings or expectations to deal with.  My biggest fear in my 70's is that I will fall and die slowly and my cats will die of thirst before my daughter visits again.  Am going to research those lifeline buttons you wear around your neck and see if I can afford them.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 2, 2018)

I wonder if anyone would be willing to put up with an 84 year old geezer.  

My wife and I have been married for 59 years, and we are sort of a mutual support pair.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've lived alone most of my adult life, prefer it that way.I never found the right guy to make a commitment with
I live in a small 1 bedroom apt, 'no room in the inn' for anybody else.If I didn't have my siblings or my friends in my life,who knows what I would do Sue


----------



## Beth Ward (Sep 2, 2018)

I became a widow five years ago.  After about two years, I love being alone.  No rules, no schedules.  Do not cook if I do not want to.  I loved my husband, but I will never re-marry.  I feel so free.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 2, 2018)

Beth Ward said:


> No rules, no schedules.  Do not cook if I do not want to.



Me, too.  As for cooking, I do like to try new recipes and cook favorite ones.  I do some marathon cooking for a couple of days, and then just live off the portions in the freezer for 2-3 weeks.  Fewer dishes to wash and time spent cooking daily for one person.  And I only cook what I like, no compromising.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 3, 2018)

Beth Ward said:


> I became a widow five years ago.  After about two years, I love being alone.  No rules, no schedules.  Do not cook if I do not want to.  I loved my husband, but I will never re-marry.  I feel so free.



I feel exactly the same way. Living alone, we can do what we want when we want plus cook what we want IF we want!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 3, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I feel exactly the same way. Living alone, we can do what we want when we want plus cook what we want IF we want!



Alalua!  I live alone, but I'm not really alone really, my neighbors do check for sign of life, same with my friends who call me regularly, so if something should happen to me in the dead of the night, won't be a body left rotting for days on end.   :zombierolleye: but in the meantime. :nodisturb:


----------



## fitnesswithcindy (Sep 14, 2018)

Although I am in a long and committed relationship my partner and I both maintain our own homes and live independently. Even after all these years we do not know if it would work to live together! Sometimes it is lonely but I love to have my own space. I have thought about renting out a bedroom for extra income (my daughter's old bedroom and bathroom are on the other side of the house and it would be fairly private for a single person). But I have not made that step yet.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Sep 14, 2018)

I wouldn't take in anyone to share my home.  Living alone suits me.  I appreciate my privacy and freedom, and I enjoy my own company. I don't dislike people at all, but am a bit of a loner and couldn't stand it if I didn't have my alone time.


----------



## dkay (Sep 15, 2018)

Do what you need to do. I know a woman who takes in people 2-3 times a year. One was a veterinary student who was doing an internship at a nearby feedlot. She stayed throughout the summer, paid rent, worked all kinds of weird hours so she really wasn't around much. The second one was a physicians assistant who could not find any empty apartments. She also worked most of the time, paid rent etc. She stayed until she could get her own place. The woman has remained friends with both of those. She doesn't want to live with someone full time but she does enjoy the company when she has it and the extra income has been a blessing at times for her.


----------



## fitnesswithcindy (Sep 17, 2018)

That sounds like a happy medium!


----------



## Elsie (Sep 27, 2018)

Radish Rose, your grandson sounds like a mature considerate young man.
Living alone is my situation and I like the freedom it gives me.  Trouble is as my Essential Tremor shaking has gotten bad enough to where I'm unable to do things like change ceiling lightbulbs & other things that may seem minor but are major when you shake too much to do them, it would be helpful to have a "steady" person living with me.  My children help out with those things, but I hate to ask them because I worry that when I need help with something it might come at a time they have something of their own they need to take care of at the same time.  They still come to help though.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2018)

Elsie I'm sure your children don't mind doing little things for you from time to time. That's family and showing appreciation goes a long way. Take care of each other.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 28, 2018)

My husband decided we should not be together about 40 yrs ago and I NEVER wanted to re-marry, lived with a great guy for a while but he wanted marriage and I did not, so he had to move on.  Legal papers again, no way.   I don't get lonely as I've been alone so long, and when I have visitors I'm happy when it's over and I can go do my "thing"..whatever that is at the time.   Lived a good creative life and it's not over.   Love Freedom.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 28, 2018)

Absatively NOT !    Unless it happened to be a close relative  or a very close friend.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm not single, but if I ever were I'd likely prefer living alone.   My husband and I are such a good match; we  pretty much do our own thing and luckily our "own thing" often involves each other.     He does not hover, nag, judge or cling, which I heartily appreciate.   I'd hate to have to learn to coexist with another person, though any of our children or grandchildren are certainly welcome to come and stay if they need to.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 29, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I don't get lonely as I've been alone so long, and when I have visitors I'm happy when it's over and I can go do my "thing"..whatever that is at the time



Exactly how I feel.  After my divorce after four years of marriage I did look for a 'soulmate', but never found him.  I quit looking when I was 59, when I realized I was too old to adjust to living with a mate and the marriage would never work anyway.  I felt such a relief after that realization and it was like I had been freed from prison, of the pressure to find that soulmate.  I've never regretted my decision.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 29, 2018)

I think that soulmate is overused, misused...I thought I found the right one but was I mistaken.  Parents hung in to the end as that's what they did back then, and many do that today.  In spite of what they live with and go thru etc.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 1, 2018)

Life long bachelor and the ultimate loner. Freedom over love.


----------



## Elsie (Oct 2, 2018)

Well fmdog, freedom from love (in someone) does bring freedom to be oneself without being held back by any disagreement over your desires to accomplish whatever, by a Love.  And when long enough free from Love, the more that freedom is satisfying.  What you've never had, you don't miss--at least you're not aware of whether or not you miss having a Love.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 3, 2018)

No thankyou.....If my husband passed away, I would live alone...And I know it would be vice versa for him....


----------



## Brent Stangel (Oct 4, 2018)

I've lived alone for 15 years and can't imagine having someone else living in my home.  The only exception would be if a child or grandchild needed a place to live.

Brent


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi Brent, welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome, Brent, this is the best senior forum on the internet, so enjoy.


----------



## Been There (Dec 30, 2022)

My first 18 years, I lived at home. My next 5 years, I lived on campus. After that, I was in the military for 30 years. It wasn’t until I was 54 that I lived alone. I worked at the Pentagon for 5 years and the last almost 3 years, I have lived alone with no job.

To fill the time, I volunteer, take part in some of the HOA activities, there’s 5 of us that play poker every Wednesday night (not high stakes), date a little and whatever else pops up to my liking. I go to bed when I want and get up when I want. From being in the military for so many years, my sleep is broken. I sleep a little now and a little later. I may have gone to bed at 10, slept for 3 hours and then we get an alert to scramble. That can happen at any time when you belong to MWSS.

Tomorrow night I am really excited about. I was invited to a New Year’s Eve Party, which I was going to pass on, but I ran into a beautiful woman I worked with at the Pentagon and asked her if she would be interested in going with me. I hadn’t seen her for about a year. The couple that invited me live in Georgetown, which is a very elite area in Washington. She is bi-racial and I always had a bit of a crush on her. She looks like she’s 20, but she is 48, which is 13 years younger than me. I found out there’s another single man coming to the party and is a bit of a racist. If that surprises you because he works at the Pentagon, that always surprised me. Here is her picture. Keep in mind that I dated her twice before and both times we went out for dinner and drinks and she was carded both times.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

Been There said:


> My first 18 years, I lived at home. My next 5 years, I lived on campus. After that, I was in the military for 30 years. It wasn’t until I was 54 that I lived alone. I worked at the Pentagon for 5 years and the last almost 3 years, I have lived alone with no job.
> 
> To fill the time, I volunteer, take part in some of the HOA activities, there’s 5 of us that play poker every Wednesday night (not high stakes), date a little and whatever else pops up to my liking. I go to bed when I want and get up when I want. From being in the military for so many years, my sleep is broken. I sleep a little now and a little later. I may have gone to bed at 10, slept for 3 hours and then we get an alert to scramble. That can happen at any time when you belong to MWSS.
> 
> ...


She's beautiful!  Hard to believe she is 48!


----------



## Llynn (Dec 30, 2022)

No. There are times when I don't even like living with myself.


----------



## Been There (Dec 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> She's beautiful!  Hard to believe she is 48!


I’m almost embarrassed to be seen with her because I keep thinking other people that she us probably think she is my daughter. When I sent her picture to my best friend at the time, he accused me if being a cradle robber. If you heard her voice, that would be her give away. She talks with a very low pitch voice and she uses words that I sometimes have to ask her what certain words mean. 


Llynn said:


> No. There are times when I don't even like living with myself.


Why??


----------



## Llynn (Dec 30, 2022)

Joke


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 30, 2022)

Been There said:


> My first 18 years, I lived at home. My next 5 years, I lived on campus. After that, I was in the military for 30 years. It wasn’t until I was 54 that I lived alone. I worked at the Pentagon for 5 years and the last almost 3 years, I have lived alone with no job.
> 
> To fill the time, I volunteer, take part in some of the HOA activities, there’s 5 of us that play poker every Wednesday night (not high stakes), date a little and whatever else pops up to my liking. I go to bed when I want and get up when I want. From being in the military for so many years, my sleep is broken. I sleep a little now and a little later. I may have gone to bed at 10, slept for 3 hours and then we get an alert to scramble. That can happen at any time when you belong to MWSS.
> 
> ...


Your picture is missing.....haha


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 30, 2022)

Yes. If I *could.* 

But I can't afford to get "stuck" if the arrangement comes to an end for any reason. I'd be desperately searching for a new place or a new roommate. Been there too many times.

If I had lots of money and the prospect of being stuck wasn't so frightening, yes, I would.

I lived in a guesthouse/hostel, and that was fun and interesting. Until Covid disagreements, etc.

I don't want to be single, but that's how things ended up. I try to accept it.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 30, 2022)

Been There said:


> I’m almost embarrassed to be seen with her because I keep thinking other people that she us probably think she is my daughter. When I sent her picture to my best friend at the time, he accused me if being a cradle robber. If you heard her voice, that would be her give away. She talks with a very low pitch voice and she uses words that I sometimes have to ask her what certain words mean.
> 
> Why??


Her picture shows her flaunting her body (chest and legs) which makes one think she is easy. Sorry, but that's what I thought - just a woman's intuition. I don't think you'll have any difficulty with her. It's mostly your thinking that is in the way. If you feel uncomfortable, though, then you probably are right. But if you want to go as a colleague or friend, it might be easier for you to accept that. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 30, 2022)

I shared a house with 2 other males. They were very happy when I came home everyday.  Their desires were simple and easy to fulfill, I cried more than when mom died, when I cremated them.

Still looking for another one to share my life with. Four footers only....


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 30, 2022)

I lived alone for 18 months when I was 42 between my second and third marriages and now for the past two years. However, my youngest son moved in and only left 5 months ago. I got along well with my son and would certainly welcome him back if he needed to live with me.

I enjoy living alone and am definitely not interested in living with anybody again.  In my senior dining group the women seem to be content but many of the men are looking for a partner.


----------



## Been There (Dec 30, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Her picture shows her flaunting her body (chest and legs) which makes one think she is easy. Sorry, but that's what I thought - just a woman's intuition. I don't think you'll have any difficulty with her. It's mostly your thinking that is in the way. If you feel uncomfortable, though, then you probably are right. But if you want to go as a colleague or friend, it might be easier for you to accept that. I don't see what the problem is.


That's all we are, friends. It's not really a date. I wouldn't consider "hooking up" with someone so much younger than myself. She just happened to be in the right place at the right time and we had been talking about the new year when I said that I received an invitation to a party, but didn't want to go alone. "Would you like to join me?" She understands that we are going as friends. We met a few times for dinner in the past, but again, it was only as friends. I knew I shouldn't have posted her picture and this is why I don't post pictures of myself or anyone else that I have a relationship with. I never understood why males and females can't be friends without people thinking elsewise.


----------



## Myrtle (Dec 31, 2022)

Been There said:


> That's all we are, friends. It's not really a date. I wouldn't consider "hooking up" with someone so much younger than myself. She just happened to be in the right place at the right time and we had been talking about the new year when I said that I received an invitation to a party, but didn't want to go alone. "Would you like to join me?" She understands that we are going as friends. We met a few times for dinner in the past, but again, it was only as friends. I knew I shouldn't have posted her picture and this is why I don't post pictures of myself or anyone else that I have a relationship with. I never understood why males and females can't be friends without people thinking elsewise.


Go, have a good time and don’t worry about other people. Life is short. Enjoy it.


----------



## David777 (Dec 31, 2022)

Not my current 2 story 2 bedroom hideout residence.  Despite tossing much stuff a few years ago, is still overflowing with  more trivial now useless stuff I've procrastinated bothering to boringly go through and toss.  So not enough room for any others with several cord foot snagging power cord rabbit traps.  Generally living decades in a local high income urban world with many lying thieves, have low trust in other unknown people regarding my modest collection of possessions.


----------



## BC Flash (Dec 31, 2022)

I am still in the "family home" (semi alone?) -  the house has 4 bedrooms and a self contained "granny" suite.  

When my daughter and sons were in University, they were allowed to live in the suite independently, ie shop, cook, keep the suite tidy (they didn't realize the "next step" was out of the house.  LOLOL)    The last few years, the renters for the suite have been International Students,  currently a PhD student from Mexico.


----------

